# My First Label Also



## Old Tymer (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Everyone - This is my first label, The wine is from white Niagara grapes and its so good. What does everyone think? Its nothing special, just a simple photo but I think its cool. I stole the photo from one of the members on the site, hope no one cares.

Is there any special paper which works the best for printing labels and applying to bottles? (i.e. something that doesn't take forever to get off when I make the next batch)


----------



## bein_bein (Mar 26, 2009)

I use just regular paper, print my labels, then spray them with hairspray to seal the colors. Then to apply to the bottle I apply a good coat of milk either with a sponge or actually lay the label backside down in a pan of milk, then apply it to the bottle. There are multiple posts on the forum with people using the same process...


----------



## wingnutooa (Apr 6, 2009)

thats intriguing. i shall go try it.


----------



## Vanterax (Apr 7, 2009)

I use Avery 6499 labels with the Avery software (free on their site). They're removable labels that just peel right off and leave nothing behind. Make sure your fingers and the bottle are dry before you apply.

Example of two labels I made on that Avery software:


----------



## Chateau Joe (Apr 7, 2009)

Looks like a great design. Maybe you could add your name or the name of your cellar. Be proud of your wine! 

I make my labels, print them out then have color copies made at Staples. These will not bleed if they get wet then I use a glue stick to glue them down.


----------



## Vanterax (Apr 7, 2009)

Chateau Joe said:


> Maybe you could add your name or the name of your cellar.



"La Maison Paulin" = The Paulin House

Paulin is my last name.


----------



## Boozehag (Apr 7, 2009)

Wow I love the one with the Monet waterlilies on it! Very cool.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 7, 2009)

Great labels, what size are those labels?


----------



## arcticsid (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice work Van, I hope they compliment your wine.


----------

